# 5 frame deep nuc to TBH - Warre



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am currently in the process of doing this. The one advantage that I have is that I had comb scraps from a TBH on hand. So I first attached those to the top Warre box. I also formed an adapter out of a queen excluder so no areas would be exposed. I then took out each frame and brushed the bees down into the Warre box. I put the excluder down and the nuc on top. I kept watch and now the brood has almost completely hatched from the nuc. I will take off the nuc. Cut out as much comb as I can and put it in the lower Warre boxes. Whatever can't be fit will sit on the floor so the bees can retake their nectar/pollen. That's how I did/am doing it.


----------



## BeehiveProject (Jun 7, 2011)

Bush... thanks... will probably wait on a warre for spring of next year.. thoughts on using an 8 frame langstroth in a warre fashion... ?


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

Never tried it myself, but I think you could just cut a hole in a piece of plywood (http://www.box.net/shared/hkefz3qcic) as an adapter and put the warre on top of the nuc and let them grow up in to it, but I've heard this doesn't always work. Might be best to do this during the flow. If you have some extra comb might try trapping the queen in the warre.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Although I think you would want them to move down. Not up.


----------

